# () مقال: جواسيس في حجم الذباب ..!! ()



## جاسر (14 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

المصدر: إسلام أون لاين - مصطفى عثمان


نعيش جميعًا حاليًا الأزمة الكبيرة




بين الولايات المتحدة والصين الناتجة عن طائرة التجسس الأمريكية التي كانت تحلق في المجال الجوي الصيني، وهو ما يلقي بالضوء على موضوع التجسس باعتباره أحد أهم الأسلحة التي تبني عليها الدول إستراتيجيتها، خصوصًا خلال ما يعرف بالحرب الباردة.
والتكنولوجيا المتقدمة كانت في خدمة التجسس إلى أبعد الحدود من استخدام وسائل الاتصال المشفرة وأجهزة التسجيل بالصوت والصورة صغيرة الحجم، والتي لا يمكن ملاحظتها بسهولة إلى ما هو أكثر تطورًا مثل أقمار التجسس الصناعية.

وتهتم سياسة الدفاع الأمريكية بموضوع التجسس بشكل كبير جدًّا؛ حتى إنها تطور حاليًا أبحاث طائرة تجسس صغيرة في حجم الذبابة تقريبًا.
والفكرة في هذه الطائرة شديدة الصغر أنها بهذا الحجم لا يمكن أن يرصدها أي رادار، كما يمكنها أن تخترق أكثر الأماكن سرية في العالم، وذلك بفضل التكنولوجيا الصغيرةNano-technology) ) التي بواسطتها يمكن تحميل هذه الذبابة الميكانيكية أجهزة تنصت وتصوير، بل وأشعة ليزر قاتلة في بعض الأحيان؛ لتؤكد المقولة بأن الحروب ستتحول إلى حروب تكنولوجيا بقدوم عام (2020) .
يعمل في هذا المشروع في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مكتب أبحاث الجيش، ومكتب أبحاث البحرية، ومكتب علماء القوات الجوية، وكذلك وكالة مشروعات أبحاث الدفاع المتقدمة بالتعاون مع مجموعة من علماء الأحياء وعلماء الهندسة من مختلف الجامعات.
مع بداية الأبحاث في مشروع الطائرة الميكروسكوبية Micro Air Vehicles (MAVS) كانت أولى المشكلات التي واجهت العلماء هي كيف يمكن أن تطير هذه الطائرة مع صغر حجمها؛ فمن المعروف أن الطائرات الكبيرة تعتمد في الطيران على شكل الجناح (airfoil) الثابت، ويحكم حالة استقرار الطيران ما يسمى برقم رنولد (Reynolds Number)؛ حيث يجب أن يكون كبيرًا جدًا ليصبح الطيران مستقرًا، فمثلاً الطائرة البوينج 747 لها رقم رنولد حوالي 100 مليون، وكلما صغر حجم الطائرة وطارت ببطء قل رقم رنولد، ويصبح الطيران في هذه الحالة غير مستقر ويصعب السيطرة عليه.
ولهذا، فإن احتواء هذه الطائرة الميكروسكوبية على أجنحة ثابتة (Fixed-airfoil) لا يمكن أن يجعلها تطير إلا إذا تحركت الأجنحة حركات ترددية (flapping) مثل الحشرات الطائرة تمامًا، ومن هنا بدأت الاستعانة بعلماء الأحياء لما لهم من خبرات كبيرة في وصف حركات طيران الحشرات، وكيفية استخدامها في تصميم (MAVS) .
والمشكلة الأخرى التي واجهت مصممين (MAVS) هي كيفية الحصول على محرك لهذه الحركة الترددية، فمن المعروف أن أغلب المحركات تنتج حركة دورانية.
وفي مركز أبحاث الذكاء الصناعي في جامعة "فاندربلت" تم بنجاح الحصول على الحركة الترددية اللازمة لعمل الأجنحة (Flapping)، وذلك باستخدام محرك ضغطي (Piezoelectric) يعمل بفرق الضغط؛ حيث يمكنه توليد حركة خطية بدلاً من الحركة الدورانية، معتمدًا على مواد خاصة مثل الكرستال؛ حيث إن هذه المواد الخاصة لها استجابة حركية نتيجة للإثارة الكهربية.
ويتبقى أمام العلماء المشكلة الكبرى ألا وهي توفير الطاقة الكهربية اللازمة للمحرك. قال البعض: "يمكن وضع خلايا كهروضوئية على الأجنحة، ولكن هذا لا يكفي لأن مساحة الأجنحة صغيرة جدًا لتوليد الكهرباء اللازمة". وقال البعض الآخر: "يمكن وضع بطاريات وقود، ولكنها ثقيلة الوزن على حجم هذه الطائرة الميكروسكوبية". فلم يجد العلماء الأمريكان بد من الاستعانة بأبحاث وكالة أبحاث الدفاع البريطانية (DERA)؛ حيث إنهم قد قدموا عرض عام 2000 لمحرك طائرة صغيرة جدًا (microjet) لا تتجاوز أبعاده (13mm)، وذلك بخلط ماء الأكسجين مع الكيروسين أو أي وقود مشابه، وأثبتوا أنه قادر على الطيران لمدة ساعة كاملة. وقد رصد مكتب أبحاث الجيش 5 ملايين دولار لتطوير هذا المحرك.
وفي معهد أبحاث التكنولوجيا بأتلانتا بولاية جورجيا الأمريكية تم تطوير المحرك الصغير (nanojets)، وإضافة بعض الدوائر الإلكترونية حتى يمكن التحكم فيه من خلال الكمبيوتر. ولا تزال الأبحاث مستمرة في تطوير هذا السلاح الخطير ليصبح في يوم من الأيام الذباب أشد فتكًا من المقاتلات العملاقة

--- انتهى ---

تحياتي العاطرة ​


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (14 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي جاسر على هذا المقال الجميل ... 

طائرات التجسس عالم من العوالم المفقودة لدينا نحن العرب والمسلمون .. للأسف الشديد :80: 

جعل حجم طائرة التجسس بحيث تكون كحجم الذباب هو أمر خطير ... وتطور قوي في مجال التجسس واستراتيجيات الحرب التجسسية .. :81: 

حاولت البحث ولكن لم أجد إلا طائرات بحجم كــــــــف اليد .. وهذه هي الصور 

Micro Air Vehicles 












أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي جاســـــــر  

وأطيب الأمنيات بالتوفيــــــق​


----------



## جاسر (14 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

مهندسنا عُمَر جزاك الله خير على هذا المرور المفيد, نحن ينقصنا ما توصلوا اليه منذ عشرات السنين, وليس ما يعملون له اليوم فقط!
قبل مدة شاهدت برنامج وثائقي ( قناة المجد الوثائقية) عن هذا النوع من المركبات متناهية الصغر, استبعد أحد الخبراء نجاحها لأنه من الصعب الحصول على جناح مثل جناح الطيور! هذا فيما اذكر ولكن شاهدت مقطع فيديو لطائرة ريموت rc airplane تطير بشكل عجيب لا تفرق بينها وبين طيران الطيور وهو موجود على الانترنت ( دعوة للبحث  )




















تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## محمد_عقاد (14 أبريل 2006)

سلام
يجب على العرب الاّن الاكثار من رش مبيدات الذباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعاً عام التجسس عالم واسع فما بالك بالأقمار الصناعية الموجودة لدى أمريكا والتي استطاعت أن تأخذ صورة لرجل تحت مصباح وهو يدخن وبوضوح شديد وما بالك [اجهزة التنصت الصوتمرئية والتي يمكن أن ترصد الأحاديث المصورة من خلف الجدران وعن بعد وبوضوح شديد


----------



## كالاسد (15 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم !
ماشالله اشرك اخ جاسر على الموضوع الشيق جدا !!


----------



## جاسر (15 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي محمد_عقاد أخاف بالفعل يصبح لدينا هوس ونترك أعمالنا ونطارد كل شيء يطير 
.
.
كالاسد نعم الموضوع شيّق وفيه تنبيه .. شكراً لك 

بالله يا شباب شوفوا هذا المقطع لا ادري ان كان صحيح!

http://media2.guzer.com/videos/rc_bird.wmv

عجيب!! 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## جاسر (15 أبريل 2006)

مكرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وجدي_1405 (15 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع .
للعلم في أخص من كذا .


----------

